# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Κάποιος με ISDN τηλέφωνο PLZ ! ! !

## jimsliakas

Παίδες,αν έχει κανείς isdn τηλέφωνο,ας δοκιμάσει να καλέσει το 8962545555 ή το 8962555555 της οτενετ και να μου πει σε ποιόν αριθμό κάνει redirection ,επειδή αυτοί της οτενετ δε μου το δίνουν . . . 

Thanks

----------


## nickolas2005

> επειδή αυτοί της οτενετ δε μου το δίνουν . . .


Γιατί?

----------


## jimsliakas

Δε γνωρίζω . . . Μου είπαν ότι καταργήθηκαν αλλά δε το νομίζω . . .

----------


## wintech2003

Ε και εσυ τι το θες το νουμερο στο οποίο γίνονται redirect οι κλήσεις?

Εξάλλου ανα νομό ειναι άλλο νουμερο αφου κάθε νομός έχει δικό του κόμβο για dial-up και isdn χρήστες.

----------


## jimsliakas

Δώστε μου οποιουδήποτε νομου! δε με πειράζει . .

----------


## BoGe

H OTEnet ήταν η πρώτη που είχε ΕΠΑΚ
Παλιά θυμάμαι ότι δεν έβγαζε κάποιο άλλο νούμερο όταν την καλούσες.
Τώρα εμφανίζει το νούμερο αυτό, το οποίο δεν είναι πραγματικό (νούμερο "φάντασμα")

8962555555 --> 1160055500

----------


## jimsliakas

χμμμ . . πολύ περίεργο νούμερο .  . μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις λιγάκι και το 8962545555 ? ?

----------

